# Hiring a private driver in Cairo?



## Apollonia

I'll be moving to Cairo (Maadi) in the end of August so I am currently trying to gather as much information as possible before my move.

Does anyone know what the average cost would be for hiring a private driver (with a car) to work 30-40 hours per week? I realize that the wages probably vary, however, I'd really appreciate it if someone could give me an estimate.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Welcome to the forum

The forum is a mountain of information please do read it.. we did discuss car and driver costs in recent days so the information is there it will just take a few minutes for you to find,

Maiden


----------



## Apollonia

Maiden, thank you. Well I actually did look for an answer before posting, however, the only posts I could find about this was from 2009 and 2010. I'd like some more up to date information.

You say that this topic was discussed just in recent days, but I am unable to find it. Would you possibly be able to advise on where to find it?

If there's anyone who'd be willing to answer my question it'd be much appreciated


----------



## Whitedesert

Apollonia said:


> Maiden, thank you. Well I actually did look for an answer before posting, however, the only posts I could find about this was from 2009 and 2010. I'd like some more up to date information.
> 
> You say that this topic was discussed just in recent days, but I am unable to find it. Would you possibly be able to advise on where to find it?
> 
> If there's anyone who'd be willing to answer my question it'd be much appreciated


 Uggh, ok here we go again. There is a vast range. You can make a "private" deal with an Egyptian that owns a spare car (safety not guaranteed, insured not guaranteed, condition not guaranteed from about 4000le or thereabouts. The other end of the spectrum is a leased car from a registered leasing company, about 3,500 to 4000 and up to 6000 US$ per month depending on car choice. insured, not more than two years old, good tyres and serviced. Includes the driver, the expensive part is not the driver, it is the car:ranger:


----------



## GM1

just an advanced search on the word "driver" : Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Results
This: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...113882-travel-time-zamalek-smart-village.html was the last topic I can remember it was discussed.


----------



## canuck2010

It is also possible to find a good taxi driver, then arrange for pick and drop, which is a cheap option. Although, finding a good taxi driver these days could be a little tricky.


----------



## Lanason

ooo no - I read this a hiring a private *Dancer *in Cairo

must get a new pair of glasses


----------



## AndrewAlex

Lanason said:


> ooo no - I read this a hiring a private *Dancer *in Cairo
> 
> must get a new pair of glasses


Should have gone to Specsavers


----------



## Lanason

I went to vision express - probably the issue


----------

